# What is the BEST and WORST rc ever



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok guys this is just for fun but what do you guys think is the all time BESt rc car/truck EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!and What is the Worst rc EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

the worst : My New Bright hummer h2 my ex girlfriends mother bought me for christmas two years ago. oh wait.. you mean hobby grade r/c lol


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd say the best I had / have is the RC10. The worst I had was a Kyosho Javelin. It was a pain to work on when anything broke. The chain never stayed together on the one I had. It was a cool looking car though just not very durable.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

The worst was my first, Tamiya Bratt  Three runs and the hex shafts were stripped.  It was $80.00 to get a Thorp diff and dog bones.
Best:Off road Electric B2 (at the time) Now my B3
Best Nitro: RC10 GT
Best oval: woods X13, Bolink legends were fun to :thumbsup: 
All of the cars and trucks have ther quirks that is what makes it fun


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

worse would be the ofna lx pro, was my first 1/8 scale buggy, it either ripped a diff out or an axle came loose in every race i ran, i never completed a heat or a main race with it, the best, id have to say is my savage, that truck has been nothing but raced almost every week for about 4 years now, and only broke a front bulkhead. ive replaced gears for a yearly thing, but thats it !!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would say the best is the Xray T2 and the worst is any Tamiya car!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

hmmmm... worst,any walmart car...lol  best(so far) my ta04 it handles great!!


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i don't know about worst, but the best mini, is definetly the Mini LST


----------

